# Dancing Wood



## waynesham (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Bro, this is my lastest work at 2007! 
Hope you guys would like it!

Tank Spec.:
Size: 120cm X 50cm X 60cm
Lighting: ADA Solar I 150W x 2
Filter: Hydor P30 x 2 , Ehem 2028
Soil: ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia
Fertilizer: ADA Step 2, TMG
Temp.: 26 degree
CO2: 4 bubble per sec

Plant:
1. Glossostigma elatinoides 
2. Willow Moss 
3. Blyxa japonica 
4. Riccardia chamedryfolia 
5. Eleocharis parvula 
6. Dwarf Rotala 
7. Heternanthera zosterifolia.
8. Myriophyllum matogrossense "green"
9. Cyperus helferi

Fish:
1. Otocinclus affinis
2. Paracheirodon axelrodi


----------



## ColdServings (Oct 8, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Very very nice.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

LOL,
you told us about everything
but the wood itself!
what is it? and from where?


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I LOVE the sense of movement in this tank. Even when interrupted with the very rigid wood. Nice work


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

The contrast between the wood and the plants is very striking. You've made an amazing sense of movement using different leaf shapes of roughly the same shade of green. I especially like how the plants swirl around the second piece of wood from the right. The Paracheirodon axelrodi are a perfect accent to this tank.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Overall, I think you've done better Wayne. It has its moments in some of the close-ups, but in general I think it comes off as a bit too calculated and too stark. The bulging of the moss is too stark for me too.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Steven_Chong said:


> Overall, I think you've done better Wayne. It has its moments in some of the close-ups, but in general I think it comes off as a bit too calculated and too stark.


I have to agree, I was about to say the same thing. I think it has something to do with the sharp cut off perfectly cylindrical wood. In all honesty it looks to me like a logging opperation had a misshap causing some fresh cut logs to be imbedded in the ground and a scape grew up around them. The logs are so perfect and so erect they are like concrete columns, something that would never appear to be dancing. I hope you dont take offense from any of this I defiantely love the health and beauty of your plants, as always. there is just something that the wood is leaving to be desired. I'm no expert though.

I really like the look of the moss creeping up the log in the third close-up, but the other blobs aren't working for me that well. I definatley look forward to seeing more of your scapes, execellent work 

Maybe if the logs all broke the surface so we couldn't see the perfect cuts.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I think the scape is a solid one, because when I invision this tank with more natural hardscape in the same spots it works. I believe the creator was trying to be a little different with the wood type chosen. It reminds me of the remains of a pier, especially with the moss growing on the structure.

I think this type of presentation is of course beautiful but when the photography is so over the top it might actually take away from the scape since one could say we are rating the photographic ability and not simply the tank. For Steven to say "It has its moments in some of the close-ups" to me is a judgement more on the photographic effort than on the scape, but I could certainly see what Steven means.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I have to admit, Wayne, that I am not usually a BIG fan of some of your scapes, but I honestly think that this one is very well done! This ISN'T to say that I am not a fan either!  I have approached your scapes with complete neutrality. 

To your excellent credit, you truly are one of the few visionaries here as your scapes are unique in style. Whereas I may or may not visually "like" the end result at times, I must commend you on your attempts at creating scapes that are away from the norm and are fresh. I like how you incorporate elements of what is "popular" or "common" and scew it just enough to create something in the end that ends up being "You." You certainly have your own style!!!

I happen to like this one in particular because of these facts; in addition, it looks well-planned and the architecture and placement of the bold use of the wood and plants combines enough pleasing elements, yet offers almost a surreal tone in addition. Very unique, and obviously well thought out!

Excellent job! You obviously put forth a ton of hard work and effort, and the end result is nothing short of fantastic!!! This hobby needs more Wayne's!! IMO


----------



## strange_screams (Apr 10, 2005)

i think its very striking, i love the contrast , and your viewspoints are amazing, its quite beautiful
my only critic would be that the two middle left columns are to close in height and "bugs" me, draws my attention in a jarring way

can you imagine being those neons? they probably think they live in the garden of eden


----------



## twilothunder (Sep 18, 2005)

I was expecting to see some naughty pictures in this thread (read: dancing wood) hehehe

nice scape though


----------



## lampeye (Oct 29, 2007)

I have to say that the sharply-defined wood adds to the impact, for me. I'd like to see the foreground grow in and soften a bit, and when it does... 0_0


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

Very nice Layout!! Wayne. 

comfortable and charming....


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

hahah you choped some trees to thsi scape!


----------



## Tentacles (Jun 25, 2006)

Gorgeous! Looks like the wild has reclaimed a logged forest or an abandoned asian sculpture. Love the use of the long val at the back and the sense of movement that creates.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

i never thought wood so clean cut would look so good in a tank


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

I think its a beautiful tank, one which would be nice to sit in front of after work.

I think the long term maintenance would be difficult.

Can you share the running time of this tank and if it will be long term or will it be pulled down for another scape now it is grown in. You guys seem to pump out more aquascapes the APC combined.

Very nice


----------



## Maxxxo (Mar 19, 2007)

Great idea! Motive with trees innovative very 
Fishes page are cool selected and it create composition.


----------

